# Auditing SOAP notes form



## smithdk01 (Nov 21, 2010)

I am currently auditing office notes and I have the CMS audit tools for E&M visits.  Do I audit SOAP formatted notes the same way?  They are not as detailed.  Is there another tool used to audit SOAP notes?  Thank you.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 22, 2010)

*The audit tool stays the same*

The audit tool stays the same, but I definitely agree that it is challenging to audit SOAP format notes because they don't follow the audit tool format!

Good luck.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

